# Ford 601 Workmaster wiring



## mikethesuperjew (Jun 16, 2010)

I recently bought a Ford 601 that needed a little work, but supposedly ran well. After cleaning the most rusted fuel tank I've seen and god knows how much aggravation with grounded armatures in a couple starters, I hit another wall. Whoever decided to do away with the original ignition switch for a push button and toggle switch also decided to re-paint the tractor red. Wires, hoses, and all. The tractor was converted to 12V and has a two-wire alternator (not sure if that matters, but I saw some guys bickering over it in another forum). If anyone could give me some idea of how to hook up a two terminal toggle switch or where to find a decent wiring diagram, I would appreciate it. This wouldn't be that big of an issue, if not for the fact that every wire and terminal is red.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Mike I hope you got a good deal on that! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## mikethesuperjew (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, Tractor beam. I got a pretty good deal on it, surprisingly.


----------



## jimmie (Jul 3, 2011)

just bought a 601 not sure what year how can i determine what year it is, and also i want to convert to 12 volt, it needs an alternator/ generator now so i figure now is the time to make the change.


----------



## badbam (May 24, 2014)

*6-12v*

Hope his helps.


----------



## badbam (May 24, 2014)

*6-12v*

Hope his helps.


----------



## badbam (May 24, 2014)

Do you have serial no.?


----------



## badbam (May 24, 2014)

if your serial no. start with 1001 its 1957, 10,000 its 1960, 12,000 its 1961


----------

